# [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460..



## elohim (26. November 2010)

* Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt:*





*[*]1. Einleitung
[*]2. Spezifikationen
[*]3. Lieferumfang, Impressionen & Montage
[*]4. Testsystem & Methodik
[*]5. Testergebnisse
[*]6. Lautstärke
[*]7. Alltagserfahrungen
[*]8. Fazit*



*1.	Einleitung:*
Servus , hiermit schreibe ich nun mein erstes kleines Hardware Review, um dem einen oder anderen bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen zu können. Ich persönlich bin beim Hardware-Neukauf jedesmal äusserst dankbar für alle zur Verfügung gestelllten Informationen. Hier also mein kleiner Beitrag.

Der Grund, mir einen Aftermarket Kühler für meine Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC zuzulegen, war die Tatsache, dass die Lüfter des Originalkühlers schon nach kurzer Zeit leicht und zunehmend stärker zu schleifen begannen und dadurch dann unangenehm aus meinem System herauszuhören waren.
Ausserdem scheint die GPU etwas heisser zu werden als der GTX 460-Durchschnitt, so dass der Kühler beim stärkeren Übertakten mit Spannungserhöhung an seine Grenzen stößt.
Aus einer Handvoll Optionen hab ich mir dann den Thermalright Shaman ausgesucht, da ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen mit Thermalright gemacht habe.
Vor allem aber finde ich die Möglichkeit wichtig, den Lüfter austauschen zu können, falls dieser irgendwann mal den Geist aufgibt. 
Nun aber zum Test…​



*2. Spezifikationen:*


Kühler:

Abmessungen: 160mm x 132mm x 38mm
Gewicht:  500g (Ohne Lüfter)
Heatpipe:  8x 6mm Heatpipes
 C1100 Kupfer, vernickelt mit Mirror Shine
Lüfter:

Abmessungen: 160mm x 140mm x 26.5mm
Gewicht : 140g
Fan speed: 900~1300RPM (PWM)
Lautstärke: 19~21dBA
Airflow: 56~73CFM
Anschluss: 4 Pin (PWM Connector)

Der Preis des Thermalright Shaman beträgt momentan rund 60€.​

*3. Lieferumfang,  Impressionen & Montage:*


Lieferumfang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




'Mirror Shine' ist wirklich nicht übertrieben:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage geht leicht von der Hand und ist ohne viel Fummelei in kurzer Zeit erledigt... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kühler lässt sich neben dem mitgelieferten Lüfter mit allen gängigen 120mm und 140mm Lüftern bestücken, hier einige Fotos mit verschiedenen Lüftern:

mit beiliegendem Thermalright TY-140 Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 140mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit BeQuiet Silent Wings Pure 120mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Am Ende noch die GTX 460 mit Shaman im Gehäuse:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*4. Testsystem & Methodik:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II 1090T
Mainboard: Asus M785TD M Evo
RAM: 2GB DDR3 1333 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC
Netzteil: Seasonic X-560
Gehäuse: Lian Li 7FN, gedämmt



Die Tests wurden im geschlossenen Gehäuse durchgeführt. Es handelt sich dabei um das Lian Li 7FN welches mit 'ichbinleise'-Dämmatten ausgekleidet ist. Als Gehäusebelüftung kommen ein BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 120 im Heck und ein BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 140 in der Front zum Einsatz. Beide sind mittels Adapter auf 7V gedrosselt, was für den 120er ca. 900 U/min und für den 140er ca. 600 U/min entspricht.
Die Temperatur der Grafikkarte wird jeweils mit 3 verschiedenen Taktungen nach 30 Minuten Furmark ‘Extreme Burning Mode‘ gemessen:
Je einmal bei normaler Core-Clock von 715MHz (1,000V), einmal bei 800MHz(1,000V) und einmal bei 850MHz (1,025V). Der Speichertakt (1800 MHz) bleibt unberührt. 
Alle Szenarien habe ich dann jeweils mit 75% und mit 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit getestet.
Im folgenden Diagramm sind die Differenzen der GPU- zur Umgebungs-Temperatur dargestellt.​


*5. Testergebnisse:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bei dem Test des Stockkühlers mit 850MHz CoreClock und 75% Lüftergeschwindigkeit habe ich den Test kurz vor 100 °C abgebrochen.
Zu den Ergebnissen bleibt zu erwähnen, dass es nur um den Performancevergleich zwischen Stock- und Thermalright-Kühler geht. Mit anderem Gehäuse und/oder stärkerer Gehäusebelüftung sind in beiden Fällen bessere Ergebnisse möglich. Mit beiden Gehäuselüftern auf 12V kann die Temperatur je nach Szenario um ca. 10% niedriger ausfallen.​


*6. Lautstärke:*


Da ich keine entsprechenden Messgeräte zur Verfügung habe, hier nur kurz meine subkjektiven Eindrücke.
Bis ca. 80% Lüfterdrehzahl, was etwa 1000 U/min entspricht,  ist derThermalright TY-140 Lüfter sehr leise bis fast unhörbar. Dadrüber ist ein Luftrauschen wahrzunehmen, aber insgesamt arbeitet der Lüfter  sehr ruhig, mit angenehmen Klangbild und nie wikrlich störend.​


*7. Alltagserfahrungen:*



Für den normalen Betrieb läuft die Karte bei mir nun mit 850 MHz Core Clock und nicht,wie im Test, mit festgelegter Lüfterdrehzahl, sondern mit selbstdefinierter Verlaufskurve im MSI Afterburner:
Die Lüfterdrehzahlen bewegen sich dann zwischen 45% im Idle und 75% unter Last, somit ist die Grafikkarte selbst unter Vollast kaum aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse herauszuhören. Die Temperatur der Grafikkarte bewegt sich mit dieser Konfiguration unter Spielelast (getestet mit Mafia 2 und Bad Company 2), meist um die 45 °C.​


*8. Fazit:*
Meine Erwartungen konnte der Kühler problemlos erfüllen. Selbst bei 20%iger Übertaktung kommt der Shaman nie ins Schwitzen und scheint immer noch große Reserven nach oben zu haben. Mit der GTX 460 ist er insgesamt eher gelangweilt. Gerade das macht ihn für mich aber zu einer guten Investition, da ich sicher auch noch meine nächste Grafikkarte mit dem Shaman kühlen werde. 
Am Lieferumfang gibt es ebenfalls nichts zu mäkeln, es ist alles vorhanden, was benötigt wird.
Es gibt selbsklebende Ram- und VRM-Kühler im Überfluss, welche sehr gut halten. Auch an Anti-Vibrations Pads wurde gedacht.
Der Shaman passt auf sämtliche Nvidia Grafikkarten der 400er und 500er Reihe und auf die ATI 5850/5870. Auf Grund des geänderten Layouts ist er allerdings nicht für die aktuelle AMD 6800er Grafikkarten Generation von AMD geeignet, eine passende Revision ist aber geplant. Wie es sich mit den 6900er Karten verhält, bleibt abzuwarten.

Pro: 

exzellente Kühlleistung
sehr gute Verarbeitung
leiser, aber leistungsstarker Lüfter
kompatibel mit den meisten 120/140mm Lüftern
kompatibel mit den meisten aktuellen Karten

Contra:

benötigt viel Platz (4 Slots)
nicht kompatibel mit AMD Radeon 6850/6870 Grafikkarten (neue, passende Revision geplant)
nicht kostenlos

​Falls es Anregungen, Fragen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt, dann immer her damit!​


----------



## FTS (26. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Danke elohim für diesen netten Test!
Der Shaman liefert echt gute Temperaturen.
MfG Jack


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Schöner Test, genialer Kühler (habe ihn auch auf meiner GTX 460).


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Schließe mich den Komplimenten an. Der Test ist knackig kurz und schön verfasst. Nur bei den Bildern musst du nochmals Hand anlegen, da einige breiter als 900 Pixel sind.


----------



## SESOFRED (26. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Sehr guter Test
Dann bleibt deine GTX unter last ja fast auf Raumtemperatur!

Meine GTX 480 wird ca 52 Grad bei Standardtakt warm.

Der Kühler ist meiner Meinung nach der beste VGA Kühler am Markt.

mfg


----------



## elohim (26. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Sehr guter Test
> Dann bleibt deine GTX unter last ja fast auf Raumtemperatur!
> 
> Meine GTX 480 wird ca 52 Grad bei Standardtakt warm.
> ...




nein, das sind die Differenzen zur Raumtemperatur, ein wenig wärmer wirds dann doch! 

@Klutten: Danke, werde ich gleich noch korrigieren!


----------



## mars321 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Das ding ist ja riesig


----------



## schlappe89 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Wäre cool wenn Thermalright auch ein Befestigungskit für aktuelle CPU Sockel mitliefern würde.
Das Teil ist echt schick für nen flachen PC.


----------



## NCphalon (28. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

@schlappe89: ich denke dass die Hestpipes schon einigen Kondensatoren in den Weg kommen könnten...


----------



## schlappe89 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Man müsste mal testen, aber Kondensatoren sind wohl keine im Weg. Eher RAM oder Graka.


----------



## elohim (28. November 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

nette idee @schlappe

aber dafür hat thermalright  ja den hier vorgesehen, da kommt bestimmt auch demnächst mal wieder was neues in Richtung Top FLow Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu  deiner Idee fällt mir auch folgendes ein:
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/272/spitfire0913.jpg
(Spitfire als Northbridge Kühler, sinnlos aber irgendwie nice )


----------



## HATI-0815 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Mahlzeit,


erstmal ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dem Review. Sehr gut und präzise erläutert.
Nun aber mal'ne Frage...
Kann mir jemand verraten, ob man den Kühler auf den Karten auch anders herum verbauen kann, sodaß ich den Kühlkörper oben drauf sitzen habe?
Bei meinen beiden Karten [MSI GTX 460 Cyclone] geben die Lüfter nämlich leider seit einigen Tagen extrem fiese Geräusche von sich. Und da ich bei meinen Vorgängerkarten [8800GT] auch den HR-03 GT von Thermalright um die Karte herum nach oben verbauen konnte, wollte ich da mal Euren Rat einholen.


Vielen Dank schonmal,

HATI-0815


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Der schaut ja mindestens 5cm oben über die Karte, wie willst du den drehen dann könntest du ihn nicht mehr in den PCIe Slot Stcken weil er an Mainboard stößt.


----------



## elohim (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Das ist leider nicht möglich, SLI ist nicht die Stärke des Shaman. 

edit:
@hulkhardy:
so meinte er das:
http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/thermalright_hr-03/img/4.jpg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Thermalright Shaman: Review mit GTX 460*

Ah ha, geht aber leider nicht mit dem Shaman, also so ähnlich wie beim Thermalright Spitfire!


----------



## Schnibbel (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir den Shaman jetzt auch auf meine GTX 460 geschnallt. Die letzte mich störende Geräuschquelle habe ich damit eleminiert. Die Temps sind auch noch besser geworden trotz 5V Spannung des Silent Wings.

Aber eins macht mich stutzig.
Ist der Kühler bei dir auch so schräg wie bei mir? Das kann ich auf deinen Pics schlecht erkennen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2011)

Ist bei meinem hier auch so, habe mich ebenfalls gewundert.


----------



## Schnibbel (12. Februar 2011)

Also dock kein Montags Modell. Außer wir haben beide eines


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

Ne das ist von Thermalright so beabsichtigt damit die Luft schräg auf das PCB trifft und nach hinten weg gedrückt wird damit unter der Karte kein Hitzestau entsteht. Deshalb ist es auch vorteilhaft hinten am Gehäuse ein paar Slot Bleche weg zu nehmen damit die heiße Luft noch besser entweichen kann.


----------



## elohim (12. Februar 2011)

ist bei mir ebenfalls so


----------



## Schnibbel (13. Februar 2011)

Dann bin ich ja vollkommen Beruhigt. Danke Jungs.


----------

